# LeBron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Got this from another board, the results certainly go against public perception:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2006-02-20-clutch-players_x.htm



> The Cleveland Cavaliers are 10 games above .500 (31-21), and no team has performed better offensively with the game on the line or has produced better in the last two minutes and overtime.The Cavs came out on top in a breakdown of the most productive teams and performers with the game on the line.USA TODAY's Roscoe Nance, Scott Boeck and Jodi Upton analyzed statistics from every game prior to the All-Star break when the difference in the score was five points or fewer at the two-minute mark to determine which teams and players produce in the clutch.





> Guarding LeBron James is a nightmare for any defender. Guarding James when the game is on the line is even scarier. The Cleveland Cavaliers forward, who Sunday became the youngest All-Star MVP, is shooting 56% (14-for-25) from the field in close games this season. "I just go play," he says. "I don't get to a point where I'm feeling nervous, and for the most part it takes care of itself."





> When the game is in the balance is when the Cavaliers record their best field goal percentage. The Cavs make a league-best 48.6% of their field goal attempts (36-for-74) in close games compared to 45% — 15th best in the league — during the rest of the game. "Most of that has to be attributed to LeBron (James) and 'Z' (center Zydrunas Ilgauskas), who both are good percentage shooters," Cavs point guard Eric Snow says. "They both have the ability to create easier opportunities for other players."


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Unfortunately, fans or should I say critics find it easy grab onto moments (Laker game) instead of looking at theseason as a whole.

The one stat Lebron's FG% in close games is probably not a good indicator of end of a game play, however, as he could have just a high FG% in the beginning of the game and not at the end


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Can you post this on the regular board? Please? :angel:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

I wonder what his %s are with 15 seconds or less left on the clock...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> I wonder what his %s are with 15 seconds or less left on the clock...


 I wonder what Wades, Kobes, Pierce's etc. are?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



Pioneer10 said:


> I wonder what Wades, Kobes, Pierce's etc. are?


Indeed. The idea that a player's shooting magically improves in the final seconds of a game sounds ridiculous. But suppose that notion is true. If I were a teammate of such a player, I'd ask him why he waits until the end to hit shots and doesn't hit shots throughout the game at that same clip and with the same urgency? It reminds me of long distance runners who save up their energy for a final "kick" and sprint to end the race. That's all good but if you save up so much, that you're going nuts in the final moments, the odds are you didn't pace yourself properly to get maximum results. The same idea holds true with basketball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

I was watching tonights game and this showed up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Considering the flurry of shots Lebron hit in the last couple minutes tonight against Orlando, that stat doesn't seem so surprising :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

I decided to bump this thread up because LeBron scored 18 of Cleveland's 20 points in the 4th quarter against the Heat, plus had several lay ups and free throws late in the Dallas game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

I'm bumping this thread up again because LeBron hit his first game-winning shot. To casual fans and others, this somehow marks the first clutch moment in James career and the "monkey" is finally off his back. To the rest of the loyal Cavaholics, last night was a nice moment but it's nothing we haven't seen before. LeBron has passed for game-winners, had go-ahead baskets and accounted for all or nearly all of Cleveland's points in 4th quarters and overtimes. Last night was a game-winner, so I guess most of the hair-splitting will cease. If LeBron hits another game-winner or two this season, I won't be shocked. And no, I don't think if that occurs it will be the result of some magical transformation that occurred in his heart. He'll still be the same James we've seen in high school and the pros. And that's fine by me.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



remy23 said:


> I'm bumping this thread up again because LeBron hit his first game-winning shot. To casual fans and others, this somehow marks the first clutch moment in James career and the "monkey" is finally off his back. To the rest of the loyal Cavaholics, last night was a nice moment but it's nothing we haven't seen before. LeBron has passed for game-winners, had go-ahead baskets and accounted for all or nearly all of Cleveland's points in 4th quarters and overtimes. Last night was a game-winner, so I guess most of the hair-splitting will cease. If LeBron hits another game-winner or two this season, I won't be shocked. And no, I don't think if that occurs it will be the result of some magical transformation that occurred in his heart. He'll still be the same James we've seen in high school and the pros. And that's fine by me.


You know what... LeBron has had plenty of clutch moments the last 3 years. 

I'm going to make a nice list and post them later.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Cavs in the 3rd quarter stats please....


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Carmelo Anthony has easily been the most clutch player in the league. He sank my Pacers with 2.2 about ten days ago, and after doing some research (thanks to a Bill Simmons' article on ESPN.com) I found this link...

82games.com 

10/16 is unbelievable. 'Melo is the man. Common perception is a funny thing. We all think that Kobe and Lebron are clutch, and in a lot of ways they are. They can hit shots, get their teammates the rock, play shutdown defense, etc... they even seem to relish the attention. However, Kobe is 7-for-28 in these situations and Lebron is 2-for-16. Meanwhile, reputed chokers like Steve Francis and Peja Stojakovic actually have good percentages. It needs to be updated, but you get the point. 

As far as the rest of your team, Damon Jones and Flip Murray are sick in the clutch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/24/2006 | Winning shot just the start for James*












> *Winning shot just the start for James*
> *Cavs great’s potential for late-game heroics limitless*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



> Recap
> 
> *CLEVELAND (AP) --* LeBron James again thrilled the crowd with a final shot -- and a whole lot more.
> 
> Two nights after winning a game at the buzzer for the first time in his career, James scored 19 of his 36 points in the final quarter to lead the Cleveland Cavaliers to a 94-82 win over the Boston Celtics on Friday night.


LeBron was very solid down the stretch tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Orignially pointed out by lj4mvp:

let's take a look eFG% in overtime or last 5 minutes of the 4th quarter with neither team up by more then 5 points:

Player eFG%
Lebron .563
Wade .458
Kobe .402 
Melo .443


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/27/2006*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Coming up clutch*
> 
> The Cavs have won five consecutive games decided by two points or less, including three of the past four contests.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/28/2006*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> _James has been clutch_. The criticism of James not coming through with a game-winning shot was utterly ridiculous. Now he has done it. In the past three games, he scored 19 in the fourth quarter against the Boston Celtics, 10 in overtime against the Charlotte Bobcats and 11 in the fourth quarter and overtime against the Houston Rockets. In the past three games he has 37, 36 and 36 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/29/2006 | Tracking heroics*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Tracking heroics*
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

^How is it that Lebron is not clutch again? :biggrin:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Becuase he isnt sellfish and becuase he does force airballs when he is being quadroople teamed  


i dont even know if quadroople is a word


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

I would say his teamates are more clutch then he is.

Passing is one thing, knocking down the shot when you're down by 1 is another.


Keep tryin' LeBron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



SunsFan57 said:


> I would say his teamates are more clutch then he is.


LeBron's FG% at the end of games is higher than his teammates. That's established in this thread.



> Passing is one thing, knocking down the shot when you're down by 1 is another.


LeBron has done both. So what's the issue here?



> Keep tryin' LeBron.


Keep sparring with us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



SunsFan57 said:


> I would say his teamates are more clutch then he is.
> 
> Passing is one thing, *knocking down the shot when you're down by 1 is another.*
> 
> ...


This is classic. 

You saw people saying he could make shots in the 4th but wasn't able to "handle the pressure of the last shot", do those same folks now give him props? Nope.

Lebron has had dominant 4th quarters, and hit a game winning shot, so now these folks say he hasn't "hit the winning shot down 1" LOL. 

What happens when he does that, what will it be next? He can't hit a game winning 3? It's comedy.

I guess haters will hate regardless.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Hes knocked down one ****ing shot.

Didn't LeBron airball a free-throw in the final minute? Good stuff......


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



SunsFan57 said:


> Hes knocked down one ****ing shot.


One game-winner but other scores of heroics. If your definition of clutch fails to include overall points in the 4th quarter, FG% in the final minutes of the game and go-ahead baskets, then your view of the matter is hopelessly narrow and is the cause of our dispute.



> Didn't LeBron airball a free-throw in the final minute?


LeBron also had yet another 4th quarter of double-digit scoring.



> Good stuff......


Keep sparring with us.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is classic.
> 
> You saw people saying he could make shots in the 4th but wasn't able to "handle the pressure of the last shot", do those same folks now give him props? Nope.
> 
> ...




I don't hate LeBron. Hes actual my 3rd favorite player.

But I do hate people who over hype his *** to an extent that should not have been reached.

The guy is great. But he still has a long way to go interms of being clutch.

One shot in the regular season doesn't mean ****. 

I anticipate LeBron's play in the post-season. Lets hope he can keep his compsure when the games on the line.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Having a great 4th makes you clutch? My idea of being clutch is making the plays
that lead up to *you* taking the shot that will win or lose the game.

LeBron shys away from the last shot. Especially, if the shot will determine the game.
Not much pressure if you miss it and theres overtime waiting for you on the otherside.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



SunsFan57 said:


> I don't hate LeBron. Hes actual my 3rd favorite player.
> 
> But I do hate people who over hype his *** to an extent that should not have been reached.
> 
> ...


Sorry but it's not just one shot. He has made game tying 3pt shots to send games into OT, had a few game winning layups already (one against the Nets as a rookie, one against the Bucks this season). Had a number of huge 4th qtr scoring games where he's imposed his will - hell look at today's game!

And it's funny how now that Lebron hit that "one shot" it doesn't mean ****, but before he hit that shot people certainly used it against him. "Lebron can't handle the pressure of the final shot", "He's never hit a game winner" blah blah blah.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



SunsFan57 said:


> Having a great 4th makes you clutch? My idea of being clutch is making the plays
> that lead up to *you* taking the shot that will win or lose the game.
> 
> LeBron shys away from the last shot. Especially, if the shot will determine the game.
> Not much pressure if you miss it and theres overtime waiting for you on the otherside.


 Lebron passes the ball when he is double/triple teamed, foolishly forcing shots against multiple defenders on the last play is bad basketball. MJ was great because he would pass the ball to his shooters if the situation called for it, hell he even set up Bill Wennington for a game winner.

And your last sentence, what about if you miss a game tying 3? isn't that the same pressure? You miss the shot you lose? 

Well Lebron has hit 2 game tying 3's in his career already, one against Ron Artest.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

lets see if LBJ can win in the playoffs.... :angel:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

To me, it's all about being a leader, being reliable and having an impact to close things out. You could score 0 points in the last 2:00 minutes of a game but have 2 potentially game-winning blocks, take a game-altering charge and then make a pass that leads to the game-winner. Or you can take and make the shot yourself. But the name of the game is impact. You have to ask yourself whether or not a player left his imprint on the game. Did that player impose his will, decide how the game was going to play out and then execute those very things? LeBron has shaped entire quarters and been the man who scored or assisted on all our points in overtimes and large stretches of the 4th quarter. To me, that's simply dominance if your star was directly involved or had a hand in every play during the defining stretch.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

I do believe LeBron is clutcher then Kobe. Not because of game-winning shots.
But because of better decision making. 

I'm still going to wait to see if he can come up with big plays in the playoffs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

I agree. The playoffs is where your legacy is ultimately made. If LeBron can't handle postseason play, with added physicality and tighter player, criticisms will come saying LeBron is just a man of numbers. But if LeBron can lead his team, get a couple of wins and maybe win a series to advance into the 2nd round, it will show he can take a team somewhere and be that man.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

LeBron James scored 18 points in the 4th quarter in what was a fantastic duel with Dwyane Wade. Hopefully, this game spells the end of the "LeBron isn't clutch" myth. LeBron's proven himself time and time again this season and today's performance was the icing on the cake.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

And yet the game winning play was a rebound and pass to a cutting Donyell Marshall. Lebron does it his way to the very end.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/08/2006 | James' confidence increases*












> *James' confidence increases*
> *Cavaliers star becoming more comfortable in fourth quarter as team reaches hot streak*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Today LeBron scored 18 of his 37 points in the 4th quarter to help Cleveland get a big win on the road against the Nets.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

LOL at people bashing him for not being clutch. He's been deadly for quite some time now in the 4th. He's unbelievable. Incredible. He HAS to be in the top 2 for the MVP...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*LeBron again*

LeBron James nailed the game-winning shot tonight to defeat the Hornets.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/11/2006 | Cavs' James delivers*












> *Cavs’ James delivers*
> *Shot wins it with half-second to go*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/11/2006 | Cavs' James delivers*

More stats for Lebron:

LeBron James hit a field goal in the final second of play to give the Cavaliers a 103-101 win over the Hornets. James has made 19 of 29 field-goal attempts this season in the last two minutes of a one-possession game (66 percent). No other player with at least 25 attempts has made more than half of them. Derek Fisher ranks second at 50 percent (13-for-26).

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-060411


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



futuristxen said:


> And yet the game winning play was a rebound and pass to a cutting Donyell Marshall. Lebron does it his way to the very end.



Thats why you have to love him

Someone was mentioning to me that LeBron is showing that willingness to take the last shot just like Kobe. I think that Kobe wants that last shot more than anything. Win or Lose, he wants to be the guy that does it for his team. That is not LeBron. LeBron appears to look for the best opportunity. If it's him, he'll take the shot. If they are cheating LeBron will find the guy that they are leaving open for the shot. Thats why I like LeBron better (along with the fact that he's a Cavalier). You really can't cheat on LeBron. So pick your poison, it'll be him or one of his teammates. He doesn't really care much which it is. This is also why I think it's so ridiculus that people say LeBrons about the numbers. LeBron is more about the win than just about anyone that I've seen.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/12/2006 | Big play for James flattens a few foes*












> *Big play for James flattens a few foes*
> *Lately, Cavs enjoying last-possession success*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



SunsFan57 said:


> I do believe LeBron is clutcher then Kobe. Not because of game-winning shots.
> But because of better decision making.
> 
> I'm still going to wait to see if he can come up with big plays in the playoffs.


i think both players decision making is HORRIBLE!!!

bron is 3 feet from the basket throws a cross court pass to some snub who misses, game over.
kobe is being hounded and throws up a prayer with 3 guys on him while odom is WIDE OPEN under the hoop.

im glad to see lebron just say aww, **** it! and start winning by himself. when the tripple team comes, THEN pass the ball...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



pac4eva5 said:


> i think both players decision making is HORRIBLE!!!
> 
> bron is 3 feet from the basket throws a cross court pass to some snub who misses, game over.
> kobe is being hounded and throws up a prayer with 3 guys on him while odom is WIDE OPEN under the hoop.
> ...


 Umm OK: he has at least 4 end of game passes this year that have directly resulted in the Cavs winning/tieing a game at the end of regulation.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



pac4eva5 said:


> i think both players decision making is HORRIBLE!!!


Decision-making is one of LeBron's greatest strengths as a player. Calling that part of LeBron's game horrible is an exaggeration if I ever saw one.



> im glad to see lebron just say aww, **** it! and start winning by himself. when the tripple team comes, THEN pass the ball...


Sometimes you pass the ball when a double-team comes as well. You shouldn't say to yourself, "Unless three people are checking me, I'm throwing the shot up." There are times you should be determined but you should also pick your battles. A weak double-team can be attacked but a decent double-team should make you want to give the ball up (unless there is no time and you have to get the shot up).


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



pac4eva5 said:


> i think both players decision making is HORRIBLE!!!
> 
> bron is 3 feet from the basket throws a cross court pass to some snub who misses, game over.
> kobe is being hounded and throws up a prayer with 3 guys on him while odom is WIDE OPEN under the hoop.
> ...


This is a perfect example of someone with only a sportscenter understanding of the game. Only an idiot would think that LeBrons decision making is poor. His biggest strength is his decision making and don't you think that the coach would try to limit his decisions if he believed as stupidly as you do. He could easily just run a play that would take that decision out of LeBrons hands. Instead he believes his best chance to win a game at the end is to give the ball to LeBron in a position where it is LeBrons decision whether to take the shot or draw and kick. So far it hasn't mattered what he chose to do. He's either hit the shot or passed it out for the wide open jump shot. You of course focus on the one time that the ball didn't go in.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

EDIT-


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/21/2006 | Live, learn credo for Cavs*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Don't ever give up*
> 
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/21/2006 | Live, learn credo for Cavs*

Lebron is clutch


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/21/2006 | Live, learn credo for Cavs*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> Lebron is clutch


Indeed


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/21/2006 | Live, learn credo for Cavs*

LeBron is bonnafide clutch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Washington Wizards Recap*












> *Recap*
> 
> *By JOSEPH WHITE, AP Sports Writer
> April 28, 2006*
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

Nice thing about this game winner is it takes care of the "_game winner with the Cavs down by 1, game on the line_" haters, as well "_your not clutch until you hit a game winner in the playoffs_" haters all in one swoop.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nice thing about this game winner is it takes care of the "_game winner with the Cavs down by 1, game on the line_" haters, as well "_your not clutch until you hit a game winner in the playoffs_" haters all in one swoop.


I like it alot... BUT there was one hater talking about LeBron is not clutch until he hits 10... TEN shots at the BUZZER down by 1 or 2 to win the game for him to consider LeBron clutch! Haters are going to hate regardless of what Bron does... even though this does shut some of them up just a little bit. LeBron does something wrong and they will be out in full force again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Washington Wizards/Cleveland Cavaliers Recap*












> *Recap*
> 
> *CLEVELAND (AP) --* LeBron James now has his signature shot. Until further notice, "The Layup" defines his growing greatness.
> 
> ...


LeBron hits another game-winner in the playoffs. The kid is growing as a player.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 05/04/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> But the game was close, where the Cavs have been dominant of late, having won 15 of their last 17 games decided by four points or less. And the game was at home, where the Cavs have won 12-of-13. In the end, those trends held true.





> *Click Me!*
> 
> The Cavs have now won six consecutive games decided by one point. James now owns four game-winning baskets.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | For the ages*












> *For the ages*
> 
> By Steve Kerr, Yahoo! Sports
> *May 3, 2006*
> ...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

yeah! thanks remy...you feeling better?! :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Lebron & The Cavs most clutch in the league?*

^ Yeah, I'm feeling great.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Detroit Pistons/Cleveland Cavaliers Recap*












> *Recap*
> 
> *CLEVELAND (AP) --* LeBron James lifted the young boy, kissed his head and pulled the tiny child close. Cradling the 1-year-old in his rippling arms, Cleveland's star carried his son off the court.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Detroit Pistons/Cleveland Cavaliers Recap*

I doubt any team in the league wants to get in a close game with us now.

On another boards someone pointed out this stat: we're 14-2 in our last 16 games decided by 4 or less.

I'm not sure what it is but I think the fact we have a closer in Lebron who is just as willing to pass as he does shoot makes it particularly hard to defend in these grind it out quarters.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*ESPN.com | NBA | Recap*












> *Recap*
> 
> *AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP) --* It's time to start taking the Cleveland Cavaliers seriously. Even the Pistons must realize that by now.
> 
> LeBron James scored 32 points and assisted on Drew Gooden's game-winning shot Wednesday night to lead the Cavs to an 86-84 victory over Detroit -- Cleveland's third straight win en route to a 3-2 lead in the second round series.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 05/18/2006 | Cavs top big, bad Pistons, lead series*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> James led a collective effort that was part toughness and part composure. He had 32 points -- his best offensive game of this series -- but his contributions were just a plank in the platform.
> 
> It's a strong one. They've now won 17 of their past 19 games decided by four points or less and are 5-0 in them in these playoffs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer | 5/19/2006 | Bench production equals a win*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Clutch performances:*
> 
> The Cavs have been one of the best clutch teams this season. The Cavs are 34-2 in games decided by four points or less and 5-0 in the postseason.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Plain Dealer | 5/19/2006 | Bench production equals a win*

Well I posted this in NBA General but its one thing to savor from last year:
Ok I compiled the stats for each teams go to guy using www.82games.com formula for "clutch" performance (If such a thing as clutch exists this is a far better method at looking at pressure situation performance then other measures like game winning shots where sample sizes are too small to come up with anything valuable):
CLUTCH STATISTICS
(4th quarter or overtime, less than 5 minutes left,
neither team ahead by more than 5 points)

Top 20 by eFG%
 <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 475pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="633"><col style="width: 91pt;" width="121"> <col style="width: 48pt;" span="8" width="64"> <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl26" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 91pt;" height="17" width="121">Per 48 min</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">FG</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">FGA</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">FG%</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">*eFG%*</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">Ast'd</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">Blk'd</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">FTM</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">PTS</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Howard</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">6.3 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">10.1 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.622 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.622 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">48% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">8% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">5.4 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">17.9 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">James</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">13.7 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">25.6 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.536 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.572 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">23% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">6% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">17.7 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">46.9 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> Gordon</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">14.6 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">30.8 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.475 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.551 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">41% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">7.8 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">41.8 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">E.Brand</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">11.5 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">21.0 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.548 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.548 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">56% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">5% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">5.8 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">28.8 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Billups</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">10.7 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">24.2 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.442 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.545 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">24% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">12.9 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">39.3 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Allen</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">13.1 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">30.9 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.425 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.514 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">49% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">7.3 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">39.1 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl30" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Richardson</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">11.9 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">27.1 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.438 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.511 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">36% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">7.9 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">35.6 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Kirilenko</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">3.1 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">7.3 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.429 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.500 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">67% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">0% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">9.7 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">17.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Nash</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">9.8 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">23.1 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.425 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.494 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">8% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">3% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">11.2 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">34.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl30" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">D.Wade</td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">14.4 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">30.6 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.470 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.470 *</td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">23% </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">2% </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">21.0 </td> <td class="xl32" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">49.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Paul</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">6.6 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">15.6 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.422 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.467 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">26% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">9% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">17.0 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">31.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Johnson</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">9.9 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">23.7 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.417 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.465 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">35% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">5% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">4.1 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">26.2 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Pierce</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">12.8 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">30.0 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.428 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.459 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">34% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">8% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">16.8 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">44.3 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Ming</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">8.5 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">19.0 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.450 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.450 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">61% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">8% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">12.8 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">29.9 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">McGrady</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">12.0 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">31.1 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.386 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.443 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">29% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">2% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">9.9 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">37.5 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Redd</td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">11.3 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">28.3 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.398 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.440 *</td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">60% </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">11.0 </td> <td class="xl32" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">35.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Randolph</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">8.0 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">18.4 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.438 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.438 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">48% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">13% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">8.8 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">24.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl30" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Nowitzki</td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">11.9 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">28.5 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.417 </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.435 *</td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">33% </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">6% </td> <td class="xl31" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">14.5 </td> <td class="xl32" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">39.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">JO'neal</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">8.1 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">18.7 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">.433 </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*.433 *</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">62% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">0% </td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">3.1 </td> <td class="xl28" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">19.4 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
Top 20 by Pts
 <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 447pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="596"><col style="width: 63pt;" width="84"> <col style="width: 48pt;" span="8" width="64"> <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt; width: 63pt;" height="17" width="84">Per 48 min</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">FG</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">FGA</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">FG%</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">eFG%</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">Ast'd</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">Blk'd</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">FTM</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">*Points*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">D.Wade</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">14.4 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">30.6 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.470 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.470 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">23% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">2% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">21.0 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*49.7*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">K.Bryant</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">13.4 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">37.0 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.364 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.390 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">23% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">18.5 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*47.3*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">James</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">13.7 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">25.6 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.536 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.572 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">23% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">6% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">17.7 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*46.9*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Pierce</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">12.8 </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">30.0 </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.428 </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.459 </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">34% </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">8% </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">16.8 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*44.3*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Carter</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">11.6 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">36.9 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.314 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.328 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">34% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">5% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">19.9 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*44.2*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Arenas</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">11.6 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">30.9 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.376 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.410 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">20% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">8% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">17.7 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*43.1*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> Gordon</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">14.6 </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">30.8 </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.475 </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.551 </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">41% </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">7.8 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*41.8*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Billups</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">10.7 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">24.2 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.442 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.545 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">24% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">12.9 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*39.3*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Nowitzki</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">11.9 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">28.5 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.417 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.435 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">33% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">6% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">14.5 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*39.3*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Allen</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">13.1 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">30.9 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.425 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.514 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">49% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">7.3 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*39.1*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">McGrady</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">12.0 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">31.1 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.386 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.443 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">29% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">2% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">9.9 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*37.5*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Redd</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">11.3 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">28.3 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.398 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.440 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">60% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">11.0 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*35.9*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Anthony</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">8.9 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">21.4 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.418 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.430 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">70% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">9% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">17.3 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*35.7*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Richardson</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">11.9 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">27.1 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.438 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.511 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">36% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">4% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">7.9 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*35.6*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Iverson</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">10.7 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">26.7 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.400 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.421 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">13% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">6% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">11.5 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*34*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Nash</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">9.8 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">23.1 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.425 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.494 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">8% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">3% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">11.2 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*34*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Garnett</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">10.0 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">23.8 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.420 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.420 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">57% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">8% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">12.2 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*32.2*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Paul</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">6.6 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">15.6 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.422 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.467 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">26% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">9% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">17.0 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*31.5*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Crawford</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">9.5 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">24.3 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.390 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">.416 </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">13% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">6% </td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">9.8 </td> <td x:num="" align="right">*30*</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
Players in the top 10 of both eFG% and Points
Lebron James*
Ben Gordon*
Chauncey Billups*
Ray Allen*
Dwayne Wade

*Asterick denotes the players who actually maintained a very effecient eFG% above .500 in these moments

In any case Lebron in this sophisticated and worthwhile definition of "clutch" was 3rd in points and 2nd in efficiency. Pretty remarkable as no one tallied in the top 5 in both categories but James


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs fine with game on line*












> *Cavs fine with game on line*
> *Experience is key to players stepping up*
> 
> Friday, November 03, 2006
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> "We've been through hell and now it looks like heaven. Guys are making plays and we're doing the right things and the best things for our team to win games down the stretch."


Damn I love that quote from LBJ. :cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Update*

*Recap: Cleveland 94, Milwaukee 92*



> *MILWAUKEE (AP) --* Instead of taking the last shot, LeBron James fooled the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> James had 32 points, eight rebounds and nine assists, the last one to Anderson Varejao for the winning layup, and the Cleveland Cavaliers rallied to beat the Bucks 94-92 Saturday night.


LeBron James scores 18 points in the 4th quarter and dishes out the game-winning assist! This is coming off the heels of LeBron's clutch performance against the Pistons.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> LeBron James may force us to create yet another statistical category: the fourth-quarter takeover. James scored 16 of his game-high 32 points in the fourth quarter Saturday as the Cavaliers overcame Milwaukee's 81-69 lead to take a 94-92 decision.
> It was the third time in James' four seasons as a pro he has scored 16 or more points in the fourth quarter of a game in which his team overcame a fourth-quarter double-digit deficit to win. Dwyane Wade, who also has done that three times, is the only other NBA player who has had at least three such games over the last four seasons.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070312


----------

